# Taking Credit Cards



## nc_mtn (Nov 24, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has tried or experienced the Intuit Credit Card system. You can use a smartphone and swipe or key in the card. It said no monthly fees. I was just wondering if anyone had positive or negative feedback

http://payments.intuit.com/products/basic-payment-solutions/mobile-credit-card-processing.jsp


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

I have not seen this one....I signed up a few weeks ago to Square and still have not received my reader (i think its lost in the mail). So thanks for the link - this might be the way i will go as well.

I use Intuit products (TurboTax for example) and love the service...


----------



## nc_mtn (Nov 24, 2007)

I just don't understand the catch. I don't see that it's "free". I know the % fee each time, but that seems to be it. That's almost too good to be true.
I found it looking for apps on my phone, several reviews there said it was better than square, but I have not used either. If you get it and use Square, please share the info!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

dw looked in to using the square for a festival that we run. in her research she talked to a couple that used it for their craft business. They loved it. walked her through the whole process and were even willing to charge themselves a dollar to show her the charge.They had two smart phones to hook it in to, and an email address, and they had purchased a stylus so that people can sign their smart phone. they said there was a percentage charge and also a tiny flat fee that they paid for each transaction but other than that there is no charge. The catch is that for them the more us regular types use it the more money they make, and they arent sending out a huge credit card machine.


----------

